# Rennspiel in Perfektion: Zocken auf der 3,3 Meter großen Leinwand in 3D mit 4K-Beamer



## PCGamesRedaktion (25. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rennspiel in Perfektion: Zocken auf der 3,3 Meter großen Leinwand in 3D mit 4K-Beamer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rennspiel in Perfektion: Zocken auf der 3,3 Meter großen Leinwand in 3D mit 4K-Beamer


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (25. Oktober 2012)

Nun wirklich nichts besonderes. Natürlich macht es mehr Spass als nur mit Tastatur oder Gamepad. Aber einen Beamer und Zocker-Stuhl mit Lenkrad hinstellen kann wirklich jeder. Vollkommen unspektakulär.


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2012)

spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> Nun wirklich nichts besonderes. Natürlich macht es mehr Spass als nur mit Tastatur oder Gamepad. Aber einen Beamer und Zocker-Stuhl mit Lenkrad hinstellen kann wirklich jeder. Vollkommen unspektakulär.


 
joa ne, wo auch jeder nicht nur so ein Teil sondern auch den ausreichenden Platz hat . . .


----------



## Mothman (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde das schon zu groß. Da sind die Augen ja ständig am Wandern. Also groß ist ja schon cool, aber einer wenig kleiner dürfte es dann für mich schon sein.


----------



## Basshinzu (25. Oktober 2012)

spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> Nun wirklich nichts besonderes. Natürlich macht es mehr Spass als nur mit Tastatur oder Gamepad. Aber einen Beamer und Zocker-Stuhl mit Lenkrad hinstellen kann wirklich jeder. Vollkommen unspektakulär.


 
Ja klar, 3D 4K-Beamer, Leinwand und IBEAM kann sich jeder leisten


----------



## Karazaaman (26. Oktober 2012)

Was bringt denn ein 4k Beamer wenn die PS3 nur Full HD kann, und selbst dann schon hochskaliert?
Bringt 0.


----------



## alu355 (26. Oktober 2012)

*Bis man sich dran gewöhnt...*

Seit über 12 Jahren haben wir Beamer zum Zocken genutzt, insbesondere in Verbindung mit der Playstation und ich selber habe meine eigenen Beamer seit fast 7 Jahren.
Irgendwann gewöhnt man sich jedoch an das Teil und es hat einige (kleinere) Nachteile.
Natürlich zum einen die höheren Kosten und der Platz, eine gescheite Motorleinwand muß es sein, wenn man nicht eine Leinwand mitten in der Wohnung rumstehen haben will und diese irgendwann mal "ausschlabbert", weil sie nicht gescheit aufgerollt wird.
Auch hier abgesehen von den Kosten, wollen Lampen ausgetauscht werden - wer schon beim Ein-/Ausbau eines DVD Laufwerks einen Herzkasper bekommt, muß das jemand anders machen lassen oder die Sache vergessen.
Genau diese Lampen beziehungsweise der Beamer wird heiß und muß als Wärmequelle einberechnet werden - wichtig wo das Teil dann steht.
Im Zusammenspiel mit meinem Rechner, brauche ich bei einer guten Video oder Zocksession im Winter in dem Raum nicht heizen...vom Sommer will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. 
Für Silent-Extremisten sind die meisten Beamer auch nix - die Geräuschentwicklung ist nun mal gegeben.
Dann kann man auch einige Spiele vergessen, speziell sehr reaktionsschnelle Spiele bei denen man den Überblick behalten will/muß sind bei so einer großen Leinwand nicht wirklich der Bringer.
Speziell alle Multiplayer-Egoshooter die gegeneinander und nicht COOP sind wie zum Beispiel Battlefield.
Jedenfalls sinkt meine Ratio erheblich, wenn ich vom Screen auf den Beamer wechsle.
Warum ich überhaupt noch einen Beamer habe? 
Naja...Vorteile gibts ja auch.


----------



## Worrel (26. Oktober 2012)

Basshinzu schrieb:


> Ja klar, 3D 4K-Beamer, Leinwand und IBEAM kann sich jeder leisten


 Ich wusste bisher nicht, daß "spektakulär" antiproportional zu "kann ich mir leisten" ist...


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich wusste bisher nicht, daß "spektakulär" antiproportional zu "kann ich mir leisten" ist...


 
in Verbindung mit dem Originalkappes, das sowas ja jeder könne schon
Auch wenn es vielleicht unspektakulär ist ne Playse und nen Lenkrad in nen Raum zu stellen, so ist es nicht alleine wegen der Kosten, sondern wohl auch wegen der dezenten Größe der Leinwand und der evtl. besseren Bildqualität eines Kinoprojektors dann doch schon eher ein nicht ganz so gewöhnliches Spieleerlebniss und darum gehts ja hier und nicht nur um das zocken auf ner Leinwand


----------

